# Oh Terri!!!!!!!!!



## kelox (Mar 23, 2006)

They were throwing away a Polaroid 600 at work today. Not to pick up yet another camera or technique, but is this any good for anything "alternative"?


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2006)

If it takes 669 film, you betcha - it's good for a LOT!  

I'm not certain it does, though - look carefully at the model and head to the Polaroid site for exact film/camera matchups - and possible modifications.


----------



## kelox (Mar 23, 2006)

It's says "uses all Polaroid 600 series film" on the side of the box. Does that mean it can use any film in this series, to include 669?


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2006)

Not exactly. There is regular 600 film there is 600 "write on" film, etc - and 600 film can't be played with like 669. 

Check out the site: http://shopus.polaroid.com/shop/public/search/dsp_quick_search_results.cfm?category_code_id=625&subcategory=A01 

Take a careful look at all the 600 series cameras that are offered. I don't shoot with one so I don't want to mislead you here! And I see a mention of something called "779" film that supposedly fits in 600 Series cameras, and that '9' on the end indicates it MIGHT could be used. 

You might really be well advised to give them a call and find out specific types before trying anything. You might be on to something here, though!


----------



## kelox (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks, you're the bestest!!!!


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Thanks, you're the bestest!!!!


You're welcome..... but I didn't do anything!  :hugs: 

Post back here and tell me what you find out - I am curious about it. :thumbup:


----------

